# Anyone know where to get hand brakes like on flat cars?



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I am looking for a source for hand brakes. Primarily the short stem variety. Bachmann is out of stock. Thanks for any thoughts, Jim


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

This is for G Scale 1:29 -1:24.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you check GLX?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

yellow_cad said:


> for hand brakes. Primarily the short stem variety.


Are you looking for brakes to fit on the trucks, or a brake staff to activate the brakes when stationary? And what flat car has a 'short stem' brake?
Ozark Miniatures has several brake wheels of various types, and ratchets for the bottom of the shaft. I think Trackside Details has some too. [P.S. don't try to send an email to Ozark. Their online ordering seems to work, but they don;t communicate.]


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I had the black plastic ones in mind, but the products of the sources suggested will work just fine. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

yellow_cad said:


> I had the black plastic ones in mind, but the products of the sources suggested will work just fine. Thanks.


Bachmann sells the plastic brake wheel off the hopper car and boxcar separately for $4.22:
Brake Wheel (G Rolling Stock - Hopper Car) [89053-00D04] - $4.22 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!
You'll have to shorten them.


----------

